# Καζαμίας 2011 (ή Όταν ο Themis έχει κέφια)



## nickel (Dec 6, 2010)

Ο μακροσκελέστατος Καζαμίας που ακολουθεί διακινήθηκε κυρίως μεταξύ των θυμάτων του καζαμιογράφου, αλλά θεωρήσαμε ότι το ήδη πολυπαινεμένο πόνημα πρέπει να γνωρίσει το φως ευρύτερης δημοσιότητας, για τις γλωσσικές του αρετές, την οργιώδη φαντασία και τις άψογες ισορροπίες του. Όχι για τις προβλέψεις του αυτές καθαυτές.


----------



## Themis (Dec 6, 2010)

… για να μη μας βρει ο καινούργιος χρόνος απροετοίμαστους. Αποποίηση ευθύνης και ποίηση ανευθυνότητας εξυπακούονται.

*ΛΕΞΙΛΟΓΙΚΟΣ (και όχι μόνο) ΚΑΖΑΜΙΑΣ 2011 – ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΡΙΜΗΝΟ*​ 
*ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟΣ*

Η νέα χρονιά αρχίζει με καλούς οιωνούς, καθώς η επανεμφάνιση του αενάως αθλουμένου ζαζουλόγατου σκορπάει γενικό ενθουσιασμό στη Λεξιλογία. Γενικό; Όχι γενικό. Μπορεί η σιωπηλή πλειοψηφία να εξακολουθεί να σιωπά φοβισμένη, αλλά η Κρύσταλ νοσηλεύεται με νευρική κατάρρευση, έχοντας υποστεί σοκ όταν την ξύπνησε απότομα το νιαούρισμα ενός αλανιάρη γάτου που είχε τρυπώσει στο σπίτι της. Οι συμπάσχοντες λεξιλόγοι που την επισκέπτονται στο νοσοκομείο γίνονται δεκτοί με ακατάληπτους συνδυασμούς των φωνητικών συμπλεγμάτων γαβ, γουβ, γάου και βρρρουμ. Οι γιατροί όμως είναι καθησυχαστικοί και η λεξιλογική ζωή συνεχίζεται. Ο Κόμης απαιτεί επιμόνως την επιστροφή του Παβλάρα (ποιος είναι ο Παβλάρας;). Η Παλάβρα αδυνατεί να ασχοληθεί με το αίτημα γιατί έχει τάμα να φτιάχνει και να στέλνει κάθε μέρα ένα ταψί σοκολατόγλυκα στον Ζάζουλα, ο οποίος παρακολουθεί ατάραχος τρώγοντας ποπκόρν (αλλά οι κακές γλώσσες λένε ότι κάθε βράδυ γυαλίζει κρυφά τη μοτοσικλέτα του). Η Αόρατη Μελάνη γίνεται συχνότατα ορατή διά γυμνού οφθαλμού. Το ηθικό της Αλεξάνδρας βρίσκεται σε ανοδική πορεία, συμπαρασύροντας τον γενικό δείκτη ευυποτιτλότητας. Ο Εάριον ανασκάπτει ακούραστα τους τομείς του επιστητού και αποκαλύπτει συγκλονιστικά εμβιβλιοθηκωμένα στοιχεία. Ο Αζιμούθιος πάντα βρίσκει χρόνο να παρέμβει στα λεξιλογούμενα πριν πάει να πιει το κρασάκι του. Η Συνεστραμμένη Όλιβερ βρίσκεται στα όρια του μεταπτυχιακού νομικών επιστημών και διοίκησης επιχειρήσεων. Πληθωρική λεξιλογική δραστηριότητα, η οποία ωστόσο συχνά επιτρέπει στον ενεδρεύοντα Ζάζουλα να υπενθυμίζει στους λεξιλογούντες ότι μερικά από αυτά που λένε τα έχουν ξαναπεί (αλλά οι περισσότεροι καμώνονται πως δεν καταλαβαίνουν, γιατί τι να κάνουν, να λένε πάλι για αϊζενχάουερ;). Ξεχειλίζοντας από αισιοδοξία, ο Νίκελ προτείνει ρηξικέλευθη απόδοση στα αγγλικά για το «καθαρός ουρανός αστραπές δεν φοβάται» και ο Δαεμάνος στέλνει συναφή βιδεάκια προς μεγάλη τέρψη του Δόκτορα. Η περιεκτικότητα του σάιτ σε μαντινάδες διατηρείται σε ανεκτά επίπεδα.

Ελαφρώς ανοδική τάση του αριθμού των λεξιλόγων, η οποία σε έκτακτη συζήτηση κρίνεται διατηρήσιμη (sustainable), λελογισμένη (sustainable) και –-ύστερα από φορτική παρέμβαση του οικολογικού λόμπι–- φιλοπεριβαλλοντική (sustainable), αλλά ομολογουμένως όχι αειφόρα (sustainable): 1.500 μέλη.

*ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΣ*

Τα καλά νέα συνεχίζονται για τη Λεξιλογία. Η ανακάλυψη των ορκωτών λογιστών ότι η Ντόιτσε Μπανκ είχε χάσει στο καζίνο 4 δις από την Εθνική Τράπεζα, και η Εθνική Τράπεζα 4 δις από τη Ντόιτσε Μπανκ, προκαλεί την αύξηση του δημόσιου χρέους κατά 8 δις και την τέταρτη δέσμη μέτρων της τρόικας, τα οποία προβλέπουν την κατάργηση του 9ου, 10ου, 11ου και 12ου μισθού, με συνοδευτικό μέτρο καταπολέμησης της ανεργίας την πρόσληψη 5.000 αστυνομικών. Η προκύπτουσα καθίζηση της αγοράς του βιβλίου, σε συνδυασμό με τη ραγδαία άνοδο του σιγά-μην-pay-per-view, στέλνει πολλούς μεταφραστές και υποτιτλιστές στην ανεργία και, κατά τη διάρκεια του εφεξής άφθονου ελεύθερου χρόνου τους, στη Λεξιλογία. Πολύκροτη δημοσκόπηση αποκαλύπτει ότι οι άνεργοι μεταφραστές αφήνουν τη Λεξιλογία μόνο για να πάνε να διαδηλώσουν. Αυτό προκαλεί δριμύτατη κοινοβουλευτική ερώτηση προς τον αρμόδιο Υπουργό Προστασίας των Υπουργείων και των Τραπεζών, ο οποίος όμως δίνει επιτόπου λύση στο πρόβλημα αυξάνοντας τον αριθμό των προσλαμβανόμενων αστυνομικών σε 6.000. Ο ΣΜΕΔΕ μετονομάζεται σε ΣΜΕΔΑΓ(ΧΤΕ), ήτοι Σύλλογος Μεταφραστών, Επιμελητών, Διορθωτών και Ανέργων Γενικώς (Χωρίς Τέλη Εγγραφής), και γνωρίζει μεγάλες πιένες.

Ο αριθμός των λεξιλογούντων σημειώνει εκρηκτική άνοδο: 6.666 μέλη, κάτι που κάνει την Άνεφ να σταυροκοπιέται συνεχώς και να σιγοψιθυρίζει ψαλμούς.

*ΜΑΡΤΙΟΣ*

Άμποτες μέρα σαν αυτή μην είχε ξημερώσει! Ναι μεν η αειφορία της οικονομικής κρίσης υποσχόταν διατηρησιμότητα των παχειών αγελάδων για τη Λεξιλογία, αλλά –-όπως δυστυχώς δεν λέει ο υπέροχος λαός μας, λέει όμως ένας λεξιλόγος και αυτό μας αρκεί-– σα θέλει η μοίρα να ’ν’ σκληρή, κεια που πονείς βαρίσκει. Κεραυνός εν αιθρία. Ο Νίκελ γνωρίζει τον John Zerzan, γοητεύεται από τις σειρήνες του πριμιτιβισμού και ανακοινώνει την πρόθεσή του να πάει να ζήσει σε απάτητα και αδιαδικτύωτα βουνά, αγκαλιά με τη φύση. Διοργανώνει μάλιστα τελετή τεχνολογικού αποδομισμού, με βασικούς πρωταγωνιστές τα κομπιούτερ του και μια βαριοπούλα. Φεύγει από την Αθήνα ξεστομίζοντας βαριές κατάρες εναντίον της νεολιθικής επανάστασης και αφήνοντας τους λεξιλόγους σαστισμένους, ορφανούς και με το ηθικό σε υπόγειους ορόφους. Μια έκτακτη συνάντηση λεξιλόγων για την αντιμετώπιση της κατάστασης πέφτει στο κενό, γιατί το βλοσυρό βλέμμα του αγέλαστου Δόκτορα τους παγώνει το αίμα στις φλέβες και δεν κατορθώνουν να ψελλίσουν ούτε λέξη. Η Αλεξάνδρα φεύγει χωρίς να χαιρετήσει κανέναν, αν και δεν της φαινόταν να έχει τέτοια ανατροφή απ’ το σπίτι της. Ο Δαεμάνος αποσύρεται σε ακριτικές εσχατιές της πατρίδας μας, προβάλλοντας τον ελεγχόμενο ως αβάσιμο ισχυρισμό ότι πρέπει να έχει τον νου του σε κάτι πίβουλους αμιράδες που στο έμπα τους χίλιους κόβουνε, στο έβγα δυο χιλιάδες, μα στο καλό το γύρισμα φτάνει ο Δαεμάνος. Η Συνεστραμμένη Όλιβερ σιγοψιθυρίζει μηχανικά το λέλυκα-λέλυκας-λέλυκε και αυξάνει τους καφέδες σε 22 την ημέρα, αλλά ο κάθε καφές τής δίνει μόνο όση διαύγεια απαιτείται για να καταλάβει ότι χρειάζεται άλλον έναν. Η ζοφερή όψη του Δόκτορα οδηγεί όλους τους καθρέφτες του σπιτιού του σε –-ρηγματώδη κατά τους μεν, ρωγμώδη κατά τους δε-– ενδόρρηξη (implosion). Η Παλάβρα αλλάζει την αβατάρα της, υιοθετώντας μια χελώνα που βρίσκεται ολόκληρη μέσα στο καβούκι της χωρίς να περισσεύει τίποτα.

Ο αριθμός των μελών της Λεξιλογίας παραμένει (προς το παρόν;) σταθερός: 6.666 μέλη, κάτι που σπρώχνει την Άνεφ στην ανεργία, γιατί δεν προλαβαίνει να κάνει την προσευχή της 98 φορές την ημέρα και να μεταφράζει κιόλας.

_[Τι θα γίνει τελικά; Θα αντέξει η Λεξιλογία το σκληρό χτύπημα της μοίρας; Χάθηκε για πάντα ο Νίκελ; Δεν θα χαμογελάσει επιτέλους μια φορά και ο Δόκτορας; Μετά από πόσα χρόνια και πόσους καιρούς θα αποδοθεί η Παλάβρα στη Λεξιλογία αποκαβουκισμένη; Πώς θα επιζήσει η ευσεβής Άνεφ; Θα επέλθει ποτέ ο πολυπόθητος ιστορικός συμβιβασμός ανάμεσα στην Κρύσταλ και τις γάτες; Κάνε υπομονή, αγαπητέ αναγνώστη, και διάβασε τη συνέχεια του Λεξιλογικού Καζαμία, γιατί μόνο εκεί υπάρχουν οι απαντήσεις.]_


----------



## Themis (Dec 6, 2010)

*ΛΕΞΙΛΟΓΙΚΟΣ (και όχι μόνο) ΚΑΖΑΜΙΑΣ 2011 – ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΤΡΙΜΗΝΟ*​ 
*ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΣ*

Η οξύτητα της παγκόσμιας οικονομικής κρίσης οδηγεί την Κίνα σε δραστικά μέτρα για την ανάσχεση της εισροής αμερικανών λαθρομεταναστών: πρώτα θα περνάνε εξετάσεις στα μανδαρίνικα και μετά θα παίρνουν άδεια εργασίας. Οι ΗΠΑ τσαντίζονται τόσο πολύ που εξαπολύουν πυρηνικό πόλεμο κατά του Ιράν και θεσπίζουν θανατική ποινή για τους βδελυρούς οικοτρομοκράτες. Στην Ελλάδα, η ανακοίνωση της πέμπτης δέσμης μέτρων της τρόικας, τα οποία προβλέπουν την κατάργηση του 5ου, 6ου, 7ου και 8ου μισθού, με συνοδευτικό μέτρο καταπολέμησης της ανεργίας την πρόσληψη 10.000 αστυνομικών, δεν αρκεί για να ξαναγυρίσει το χαμόγελο στα χείλη των λεξιλόγων, οι οποίοι δέχονται δεινά πλήγματα. Η Αλεξάνδρα γνωστοποιεί ότι εγκαταλείπει τη Λεξιλογία και ετοιμάζει τα σαρατόγκα τρανκ της για να πάει να ζήσει στην Αμαζονία. Ο Δόκτορας ανακοινώνει ότι θα αφοσιωθεί αποκλειστικά στο όγδοο ντοκτορά του, με θέμα «God’s Melancholic Particle: Unifying the Perception of Universe and Psyche», στο ραγδαία ανερχόμενο πανεπιστήμιο του Nossex. Γενική κατήφεια και αποδιοργάνωση στη Λεξιλογία που φυλλορροεί. Είναι --φευ!-- σημείο των καιρών ότι ο μόνος ορατός αντίκτυπος της επετείου της Λεξιλογίας συνίσταται στην αναβίωση του νήματος για τη μετάφραση του poisson d’avril. Ο Δαεμάνος απευθύνει αγωνιώδη έκκληση να τον βοηθήσουν να βρει ένα βιντεάκι. Όταν όμως τον χρειάζονται άλλοι, λάμπει διά της απουσίας του, προφασιζόμενος απανωτές συσκέψεις με τον Τρεμαντάχειλο, τον Μικροκωνσταντίνο και το Μικρό Βλαχόπουλο. Το χιούμορ του Θέμη βρίσκεται σε ελεύθερη πτώση, και για τεκμηρίωση των μεταφραστικών του προτάσεων ούτε λόγος να γίνεται. Η Αόρατη Μελάνη είναι --περιέργως-- αθέατη. Η Συνεστραμμένη Όλιβερ είναι πια φουλ-τάιμ μέτοχος της αρχαιοελληνικής παιδείας και δεν ευκαιρεί για τα του κόσμου τούτου. Ένα περίπλοκο πρόβλημα σχετικό με την κελτική μυθολογία δεν προκαλεί την εμφάνιση του Μπουκανιέρου και κληροδοτείται σούμπιτο στους μεταφραστές του μέλλοντος. Κανείς δεν φαίνεται να δίνει σημασία στα λόγια του πάντα αισιόδοξου Σαράντ: «Εδώ τα σαράντα παλληκάρια από τη Λειβαδιά πέρασαν από σαράντα κύματα και την έβγαλαν καθαρή, εμείς θα τα βάψουμε μαύρα πριν σαραντίσει η αποφράς ημέρα;». Ο Ζάζουλας παρακολουθεί ατάραχος τρώγοντας σκέτα ποπκόρν, γιατί η ψυχολογική κατάσταση της Παλάβρας δεν της επιτρέπει πια να ανταποκριθεί στο τάμα της. Μόνο αραιά και πού του στέλνει καμιά χελωνόσουπα.

Καθίζηση του λεξιλογικού πλήθους: 300 μέλη, κάτι που καθόλου δεν καθησυχάζει τους προληπτικούς ως προς την τελική έκβαση, όσο κι αν οι ελάχιστοι απομένοντες αισιόδοξοι ψελλίζουν κάτι για εξασφαλισμένη υστεροφημία.

*ΜΑΪΟΣ*

Η ανακοίνωση της έκτης δέσμης μέτρων της τρόικας, τα οποία προβλέπουν την κατάργηση του 1ου, 2ου, 3ου και 4ου μισθού και την απαγόρευση της σύναψης συμβάσεων εργασίας που έχουν διάρκεια άνω του τετραμήνου, με συνοδευτικό μέτρο καταπολέμησης της ανεργίας την πρόσληψη 15.000 αστυνομικών, υποβάλλει σε δεινή δοκιμασία τη Λεξιλογία. Οι άνεργοι μεταφραστές αποχωρούν μαζικά, γιατί με τι λεφτά να έχουν Ιντερνέτ στο σπίτι τους, και με τι λεφτά να έχουν σπίτι. Η αγορά του βιβλίου διαπιστώνει με οδυνηρή έκπληξη ότι οι αστυνομικοί, οι μόνοι που εξακολουθούν να μισθοδοτούνται, δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα βιβλιοφάγοι. Κατήφεια και εντάσεις στη Λεξιλογία. Ανησυχητικές φήμες από την Αμαζονία θέλουν την Αλεξάνδρα να έχει προσχωρήσει σε τοπική φυλή. Η Αόρατη Μελάνη εξακολουθεί να είναι –-περιέργως-– άφαντη. Η επανακάμψασα Κρύσταλ αρκείται να πετάει κάτι αινιγματικά για επανάσταση της σιωπηλής πλειοψηφίας. Η Παλάβρα και ο Κώστας αρχίζουν να καπνίζουν το ένα τσιγάρο πίσω απ’ το άλλο, και κανείς δεν αντέχει να βρεθεί μαζί τους στον ίδιο χώρο. Η Συνεστραμμένη Όλιβερ αρνείται να επικοινωνήσει σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη γλώσσα εκτός από τα αρχαία ελληνικά και προσκαλείται να διδάξει τον δυϊκό αριθμό σε έκτακτο σεμινάριο της Φιλοσοφικής. Ο Εάριον δεν βγαίνει ποτέ έξω από τους τοίχους των βιβλιοθηκών, ενώ ο Αζιμούθιος τριγυρνάει από καπηλειό σε καπηλειό. Ο Δαεμάνος αποκηρύσσει τον ιαμβικό δεκαπεντασύλλαβο, γεγονός που προκαλεί τη σφοδρή αντίδραση του Θέμη. Ο Δαεμάνος απαντάει δηκτικά ότι οι πρόσφατοι ιαμβικοί δεκαπεντασύλλαβοι του Θέμη δεν είναι ούτε ιαμβικοί ούτε δεκαπεντασύλλαβοι, αλλά μάλλον ανίαμβοι αγνωστοσύλλαβοι. Εκείνος αποφασίζει συντετριμμένος να εγκαταλείψει τα εγκόσμια και πάει στο Άγιο Όρος, όπου συναντάει την Άνεφ μεταμφιεσμένη σε καλόγερο να βρίσκεται σε κοινωνία με τα θεία. Λίγο μετά ο Δαεμάνος ανακοινώνει ότι αποχωρεί από την ενεργό λεξιλογική δράση για να αφιερώσει απαξάπαν το δαεμανικό είναι του στη σπουδή της νομικής επιστήμης. Ο Ζάζουλας γράφεται σε όσα μοτοκρός βρίσκει μπροστά του και εξαφανίζεται από τη Λεξιλογία. Ο Μαρίνος τα παρατάει όλα για να γίνει θαλάσσιος δύτης. Τα ιστορικά ενδιαφέροντα του Ρογήρου περιορίζονται στις επιδρομές των Νορμανδών, των Σαρακηνών, των Μαγυάρων και της πανούκλας.

Ο αριθμός των 40 μελών της Λεξιλογίας οδηγεί σε πρόταση συγχώνευσης με το μπλογκ του Σαράντ, την οποία εκείνος απορρίπτει διπλωματικά λέγοντας ότι ο εμπνευστής της ασφαλώς δεν τα είχε σαράντα επί δέκα όταν την έκανε.

*ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ*

Τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ εκθειάζουν σύσσωμα τη «γενναία», όπως λένε, απόφαση της κυβέρνησης να ακυρώσει αναδρομικά τους περυσινούς μισθούς και πάσης φύσεως αμοιβές, με συνοδευτικό μέτρο καταπολέμησης της ανεργίας την πρόσληψη 20.000 αστυνομικών. Γνωστός δημοσιογράφος προτείνει τη «γενναία», όπως λέει, απόφαση να ανασταλούν 82 άρθρα του Συντάγματος, και οι περισσότεροι συνάδελφοί του τον επαινούν θορυβωδώς για τη «γενναιότητά» του, όπως λένε, ενώ οι υπόλοιποι θεωρούν ότι η πρότασή του είναι «στη σωστή κατεύθυνση» αλλά όχι αρκετά «γενναία», όπως λένε, και διατυπώνουν την «αληθινά γενναία», όπως λένε, πρόταση να ανασταλούν όλα τα άρθρα εκτός από το πρώτο. Σκάνδαλο στο Άγιο Όρος, όπου ο Θέμης και η Άνεφ συλλαμβάνονται επ’ αυτοφώρω να παίζουν στο μπαρμπούτι θεόπνευστα βυζαντινά χειρόγραφα και αποσχηματίζονται. Ο Θέμης μεταναστεύει στην Εσπερία και η Άνεφ προσχωρεί στον καθολικισμό. Η λεξιλογική κατήφεια δεν αναχαιτίζεται όταν ανησυχητικές φήμες από την Αμαζονία θέλουν την Αλεξάνδρα να έχει γίνει αναπληρώτρια πρωθιέρεια τοπικής φυλής με αρμοδιότητα τον εγχάρακτο υποτιτλισμό των τοτέμ. Η Παλάβρα και ο Κώστας ξημεροβραδιάζονται σε ντουμανιασμένα καταγώγια και αρέσκονται να φυσάνε προκλητικά τον καπνό στη μούρη των διπλανών τους. Η Συνεστραμμένη Όλιβερ αποκηρύσσει την κλασική αττική και προσχωρεί στην ομηρική. Σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό, ύστερα από λίγο τα βροντάει από τη Λεξιλογία παραπονούμενη ότι κανείς τάχα δεν την καταλαβαίνει. Η ίδια η ύπαρξη της Αόρατης Μελάνης έχει πια αρχίσει να αμφισβητείται. Πάνω στο αποκορύφωμα της λεξιλογικής κρίσης, η Κρύσταλ προκηρύσσει σιωπηλά σιωπηλή ψηφοφορία και ανακοινώνει βροντερά τον θρίαμβό της με ποσοστό 100% (1 ψήφος υπέρ, 0 κατά και 39 αποχές). Το ευγενικό ερώτημα του Ρογήρου περί ενδεχόμενης ακυρότητας της διαδικασίας απορρίπτεται σιωπηλά. Η Κρύσταλ ανακοινώνει τον εξοβελισμό του ζαζουλόγατου και τη μετατροπή της Λεξιλογίας σε σάιτ ανταλλακτικών για μοτοσικλέτες, γατοκτονίας και συναφών μεταφραστικών προβλημάτων, με CEO τον Ζάζουλα, ο οποίος παρακολουθεί ατάραχος τρώγοντας ποπκόρν.

Το τέλος του μήνα βρίσκει τη Λεξιλογία με 2,5 ενεργά μέλη (την Κρύσταλ, τον Ζάζουλα και τη μοτοσικλέτα του), 1 επίτιμο μέλος (τον Σαράντ, που επιμένει να χρησιμοποιεί το πρόθημα «ηλε-» και να απαλλάσσει έτσι τον πλανήτη από πλεονάζοντα γατάκια) και άγνωστο αριθμό σιωπηλοπλειοψηφικών μελών. 

_[Ναι, αγαπητέ αναγνώστη, καταλαβαίνω την ταραχή σου. Παρακολουθείς άραγε τον επιθανάτιο ρόγχο του σάιτ που αποτέλεσε φάρο και όαση για τους έλληνες μεταφραστές; Αλλά μην προτρέχεις, βρισκόμαστε μόνο στα μισά της χρονιάς, και πού αλλού θα μπορέσεις να βρεις απάντηση στα αγωνιώδη ερωτήματά σου αν όχι στη συνέχιση της ανάγνωσης του Λεξιλογικού Καζαμία;]_


----------



## Themis (Dec 6, 2010)

*ΛΕΞΙΛΟΓΙΚΟΣ (και όχι μόνο) ΚΑΖΑΜΙΑΣ 2011 – ΤΡΙΤΟ ΤΡΙΜΗΝΟ*​ 
*ΙΟΥΛΙΟΣ*

Επί ποδός πολέμου η ανθρωπότητα, όταν η Κίνα ανακοινώνει ότι τα μέχρι στιγμής αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων των αμερικανών μεταναστών είναι 0 επιτυχίες και 38.522.698 αποτυχίες. Η διεθνής κοινότητα κατηγορεί την Κίνα για ρατσισμό κατά των λευκών. Οι ΗΠΑ τσαντίζονται τόσο πολύ που εξαπολύουν πυρηνικό πόλεμο στο Αφγανιστάν και επιβάλλουν δασμό 1.322% σε όσα κινεζικά προϊόντα δεν παράγονται από αμερικανικές θυγατρικές. Η ΕΕ παρατηρεί ότι δεν μνημονεύθηκαν –-ασφαλώς εκ παραδρομής-– οι ευρωπαϊκές θυγατρικές. Η Ιαπωνία επικροτεί, επισημαίνοντας όμως ότι –-ασφαλώς εκ παραδρομής-– η ΕΕ δεν μνημονεύει τις ιαπωνικές θυγατρικές. Επακολουθεί γενικευμένος ψυχρός πόλεμος, με μοναδική μη ψυχρή ζώνη το τόξο Ιράν-Αφγανιστάν. Στα αυτιά των διασκορπισμένων πια λεξιλόγων φτάνουν ανησυχητικές φήμες από την Αμαζονία ότι η Αλεξάνδρα ασθενεί βαριά. Η Άνεφ προσχωρεί στον προτεσταντισμό (αν και γρήγορα διαπιστώνει ότι δεν ανταποκρίνεται επακριβώς στο ταπεραμέντο της). Η Συνεστραμμένη Όλιβερ αποκηρύσσει την ομηρική και προσχωρεί στη Γραμμική Β. Η αναδιοργανωμένη Λεξιλογία υφίσταται συντριπτικά πλήγματα όταν η επαναστατική εφεύρεση του 2,5τροχου από την κατάλληλη πολυεθνική οδηγεί τάχιστα στην απαγόρευση κυκλοφορίας των υποδυομισάτροχων, ενώ ταυτόχρονα ενισχύεται με καταιγιστικούς ρυθμούς η Φιλοψιψινική Διεθνής (στην οποία οι κακές γλώσσες λένε ότι πρωτοστατούν ορισμένοι πρώην λεξιλόγοι).

Άγνωστος ο αριθμός των μελών της Λεξιλογίας, αφού δεν υπάρχει κανείς για να τα μετρήσει.

*ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΣ*

Πλούσιος σε εξελίξεις μήνας ο Αύγουστος, κάτι μάλλον αναμενόμενο μετά την κατάργηση του καλοκαιριού από την έβδομη δέσμη μέτρων της τρόικας. Κάποιες ηλιαχτίδες αρχίζουν να διαπερνούν τον συννεφιασμένο ουρανό. Η διεθνής κρίση εκτονώνεται όταν η Κίνα ανακοινώνει τις δύο πρώτες επιτυχίες αμερικανών μεταναστών στις εξετάσεις μανδαρίνικων. Με ανεξίτηλα χρυσά γράμματα θα γραφτούν στις δέλτους της ιστορίας του δυτικού πολιτισμού τα ονόματα του Λι Τσι Τσενγκ και του Τζορτζ Μπους (αν και για τον δεύτερο οι κακές γλώσσες λένε ότι τα έσπρωξε σε διεφθαρμένο τοπικό αξιωματούχο). Ο ΣΜΕΔΕΑΓ(ΧΤΕ) γίνεται μπροστάρης στον αγώνα κατά της πρόσφατης νυχτερινής τροπολογίας που εξαλείφει από ολόκληρη τη νομοθεσία τη λέξη «αμειβόμενη» όταν βρίσκεται δίπλα στη λέξη «εργασία» γιατί, όπως δήλωσε ένας εξ απορρήτων σύμβουλος του πρωθυπουργού, «αυτό είναι κοντραντίξιον ιν τερμζ». Διαδόσεις από τη δίτροχη παρανομία φέρουν τον Ζάζουλα να σαρώνει τις πρωτιές στα μοτοκρός, ενώ αντίστοιχες πληροφορίες από τη νομιμότητα μιλούν για ανεπανάληπτους θαλασσοκαταδυτικούς θριάμβους του Μαρίνου, όσο κι αν κάποιοι νοσταλγούν τις νιπτηροστρεφείς καταδύσεις. Οι κακεντρεχείς ωστόσο επιμένουν ότι η Κρύσταλ αντιμετωπίζει σοβαρά προβλήματα στο μάνατζμεντ των 3 ροτβάιλερ και των 4 πίτμπουλ που έχει προσλάβει για να την προφυλάσσουν από τα αποτρόπαια γατάκια, και ότι αυτό είναι μάλλον ευεξήγητο αφού δεν τους έχει κολλήσει ούτε μισό ένσημο. Ο Δόκτορας επιστρέφει θριαμβευτής στην Αθήνα έχοντας αποκτήσει σε χρόνο-ρεκόρ το όγδοο ντοκτορά του (αν και δηλώνει ότι θα κρατήσει το registered trademark Dr7X, γιατί Dr8X δεν λέει). Ψιθυρίζεται μάλιστα ότι κάποιος τον είδε να χαμογελάει, και οι φωτογράφοι τρώνε τις μηχανές τους που έχασαν τέτοιο ανεπανάληπτο ινσταντανέ. Η διευθύνουσα επιτροπή του Oxford English Dictionary συνεδριάζει εκτάκτως και αποφασίζει την κατεπείγουσα ενημέρωση του λεξικού με την προσθήκη δύο λημμάτων: «ftPhd(cl) – _see_ fast-track Philosophy Doctor (cum laude)» και «fast-track Philosophy Doctor (cum laude), _n._ – 1. Dr7X. 2. _(by ext., coll.)_ a demigod». Στα ίχνη του Δόκτορα ακολουθεί και ο Δαεμάνος, που είναι ήδη πτυχιούχος Νομικής και κοντεύει να τελειώσει και το μεταπτυχιακό του. Ο Σαράντ βάζει κάτω απ’ το μικροσκόπιο την ολόφρεσκη νέα έκδοση του λεξικού του Μπαμπινιώτη και διαρρηγνύει τα ιμάτιά του ότι ήταν μια απλή ανατύπωση και την έκαναν καινούργια έκδοση και νέο 80ευρο την τελευταία στιγμή, αφού η μοναδική αλλαγή είναι η προσθήκη του λήμματος: «δαεμάνιος, -α, -ο _(επίθ.)_ – ο σε υπέρτατο βαθμό δαιμόνιος _(βλ. λ.)_». Ενθαρρυντικές φήμες από την Αμαζονία αναφέρουν ότι ο μάγος της φυλής διέγνωσε σύνδρομο λεξιλογικής στέρησης. Η Άνεφ προσχωρεί στον βουδισμό, κάτι που οι αισιόδοξοι θεωρούν σαφές βήμα προόδου σε σχέση με τον σαβοναρολισμό όπου είχε μπλέξει τελευταία. Έγκυρες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι η Συνεστραμμένη Όλιβερ αρνήθηκε να αποκηρύξει τη Γραμμική Β και να προσχωρήσει στη Γραμμική Α, γιατί εκείνη την ημέρα είχε ξεμείνει από καφέ και δεν ήταν καθόλου στις καλές της. Η Παλάβρα και ο Κώστας αποφασίζουν να περιορίσουν το κάπνισμα στα πέντε πακέτα ημερησίως. Στο σάιτ του Ρογήρου, κάπου ανάμεσα στη δήωση της Νότιας Ιταλίας και τον Μαύρο Θάνατο, ανιχνεύονται κάποιες φευγαλέες ματιές προς τα οικογενειακά των οίκων της Βουργουνδίας και της Ακουϊτανίας. Η φλόγα της ελπίδας αρχίζει πάλι να ανάβει στις λεξιλογικές καρδιές...

... Αλλά η νοσταλγική επίσκεψη στο σάιτ της Λεξιλογίας αποκαλύπτει μόνο μια αεικίνητη μοτοσικλέτα που κάνει βρρρουμ βρρρουμ, και κανένα άλλο ίχνος ζωής.

*ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ*

Ορισμένοι λεξιλόγοι, των οποίων τα ονόματα δεν ανακοινώθηκαν, αποφασίζουν να πάνε ολιγοήμερες διακοπές σε ένα κυκλαδίτικο νησί, του οποίου το όνομα δεν ανακοινώθηκε, με σκοπούς οι οποίοι δεν ανακοινώθηκαν αλλά θρυλείται πως συμπεριλαμβάνουν την προσωπική επανασύνδεση (πρβλ. «Μετά Είκοσι Έτη») και το λεξιλογικό μέλλον (πρβλ. «Back to the Future»). Εκεί, σε μια παραλία της οποίας το όνομα δεν ανακοινώθηκε, βλέπουν έκπληκτοι τον Νίκελ να ασχολείται κατανυκτικά με μια ηλεκτρονική συσκευή –-η οποία δεν ανακοινώθηκε τι ακριβώς ήταν, αλλά φέρνει κάπου ανάμεσα σε λάπτοπ και Λαμποργκίνι-– χωρίς να δείχνει να έχει αντιληφθεί την παρουσία της θάλασσας σε απόσταση 23,5 cm από τα δάχτυλα των ποδιών του (τα σύμβολα των μονάδων δεν μεταφράζονται). Αποσπώντας με τα χίλια ζόρια την προσοχή του Νίκελ, οι λεξιλόγοι εισπράττουν τη χαλαρή ερώτηση αν τους άρεσε το αστείο του. Ακολουθεί σιγή που μπροστά της η νεκρική είναι σκέτη οχλαγωγία. Είχαν, λέει, παραπαλιώσει τα κομπιούτερ του –-να φανταστείτε, δεν ήταν ούτε καν τούρμπο 64βάλβιδα με διπλό καρμπιρατέρ και 16πύρηνο επεξεργαστή, αν είναι δυνατόν στην εποχή μας!-– και ούτως ή άλλως ήθελε να τα αλλάξει, και μια που πλησίαζε η πρωταπριλιά και είχε κιόλας προγραμματίσει ένα φυσιολατρικό ταξίδι και την παραλαβή των καινούργιων κομπιουτόρων άμα τη επιστροφή είπε να τα συνδυάσει, και σκόπευε βέβαια να γυρίσει την πρωταπριλιά και να τους κάνει «τσα!», και μπερδεύτηκε με τις ημέρες και τους μήνες γιατί πώς να ξέρεις την ημερομηνία αν δεν έχεις κομπιούτορα και ιντερνέτι, και αποπροσανατολίστηκε λιγάκι, και πώς να ξέρεις πού είσαι και πού πας αν δεν έχεις τζι-πι-ες, και έφτιαξε έναν δικό του κομπιούτορα με ό,τι υλικά βρήκε πρόχειρα, και δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερε να κάνει σύνδεση με το ιντερνέτι, και αναγκάστηκε να επιχειρήσει τον προσδιορισμό της ημερομηνίας και του τόπου με βάση τις αστρονομικές του παρατηρήσεις, και δεν είχε τα ενδεδειγμένα αστρονομικά όργανα, και τι υπολογισμούς να κάνεις άμα δεν έχεις το κατάλληλο σοφτγουέαρ, και τέλος πάντων έγιναν κάποια λαθάκια στους υπολογισμούς και η Αθήνα τού βγήκε στις Κυκλάδες ενώ η πρωταπριλιά τού βγήκε εντεκάμισι Σεπτεμβρίου, και το πράγμα βοά ότι χρειάζεται γερό debugging, και τι έχουν και τον κοιτάνε έτσι περίεργα. Αμίλητοι και ανέκφραστοι, οι λεξιλόγοι αποσύρονται και, ύστερα από μια αυτοσχέδια συνεδρίαση με θυελλώδεις αντεγκλήσεις, επικρατούν οι ψυχραιμότεροι και αποφασίζεται με ισχνή πλειοψηφία ενός ντοκτορά να μην τον πνίξουν. Τον επακόλουθο ήχο της σιωπής διακόπτει μήνυμα της Κρύσταλ, του Ζάζουλα και της μοτοσικλέτας του που ζητάνε συνάντηση τον επόμενο μήνα για να τα κουβεντιάσουν. Η απάντηση συνίσταται σε λεξιλογικά υπερήφανο τελεσίγραφο ότι δέχονται να συναντηθούν μόνο με τους δύο πρώτους και ότι με τη μοτοσικλέτα αρνούνται κατηγορηματικά να κάνουν οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση. Το τελεσίγραφο (ύστερα από πέντε λεπτά που φάνηκαν αιώνες κτλ. κτλ.) γίνεται δεκτό. Τρέμοντας σε βαθμό Πάρκινσον από τη συγκίνηση, οι λεξιλόγοι πολύ σύντομα κυριεύονται από μια ακατάσχετη νοσταλγία που τους οδηγεί στο σάιτ της Λεξιλογίας. Και τότε δάκρυα χαράς αναβλύζουν από τα λεξιλογικά μάτια και αυλακώνουν τις ηλιοκαμένες πλην τίμιες λεξιλογικές παρειές, γιατί στο σάιτ δεν τους υποδέχεται το βρρρουμ βρρρουμ της μισητής μοτοσικλέτας αλλά οι αέναες κάμψεις του ζαζουλόγατου, που τα ολοζώντανα ματάκια του τους κοιτάνε τρυφερά και είναι σαν να τους λένε: «νιάου».

Ένα μόνο το εξακριβωμένο μέλος της Λεξιλογίας, αλλά τι ένα: αεικίνητο, πολύκαμπτο και, τρόπος του λέγειν, λέων.

_[Με αναγκάζεις να σε επιπλήξω, προπέτη αναγνώστη, που θα ήθελες γρήγορο ραντεβού και χάπι εντ και μετά να ξύνουμε τα απαυτά μας το τελευταίο τρίμηνο. Σε προειδοποιώ όμως ότι μέσα σε ένα τρίμηνο πολλά μπορούν να συμβούν –- ή και να μη συμβούν (χε, χε). Όχι ότι έχω τίποτα εναντίον των χάπι εντ, και μάλιστα ομολογώ ότι τα προτιμώ από τα ανχάπι εντ και από τα ατέλειωτα χάπια. Στη συνέχεια όμως του Λεξιλογικού Καζαμία θα καταγραφεί αυστηρά και μόνο το output της καζαμιακής επιστήμης, και μόνο όποιος τα διαβάσει θα ξέρει τι τον περιμένει. Τελεία και παύλα και Παβλάρας. Και, μια που το ’φερε η κουβέντα, ποιος είναι ο Παβλάρας;]_


----------



## Themis (Dec 6, 2010)

*ΛΕΞΙΛΟΓΙΚΟΣ (και όχι μόνο) ΚΑΖΑΜΙΑΣ 2011 – ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ ΤΡΙΜΗΝΟ*​ 
*ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΣ*

Το διεθνές κλίμα μεταστρέφεται υπέρ της Ελλάδας, καθώς οι μέχρι πρότινος ανάλγητοι διεθνείς ηγέτες λυγίζουν μπροστά στον αβάσταχτο ανθρώπινο πόνο του αντιπροέδρου της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης, που πέθανε μια θεία του και τον άφησε δυστυχή κληρονόμο της μισής Τασμανίας. Τα συλλυπητήρια τηλεγραφήματα κατακλύζουν το αντιπροεδρικό γραφείο και τα σπρεντ μειώνονται στις 1.522 μονάδες βάσης, με αποτέλεσμα να αναβληθεί προσωρινά η εφαρμογή της 22ης δέσμης μέτρων της τρόικας που προβλέπουν τη φορολόγηση της αναπνοής. Η ρόδινη περιρρέουσα ατμόσφαιρα δεν αφήνει ανεπηρέαστους τους λεξιλόγους, που προγραμματίζουν γενική συνάντηση σε γκουρμέ εστιατόριο της Άνω Ραχούλας, μακριά από τα αδιάκριτα φλας των παπαράτσι. Η συνάντηση φαίνεται ωστόσο την τελευταία στιγμή να βαίνει προς ματαίωση, ύστερα από αποθαρρυντικό μήνυμα του Ζάζουλα που εκφράζει έντονες αμφιβολίες για το νόημα της ζωής. Η Κρύσταλ εκμυστηρεύεται ότι η ζαζούλεια ψυχή δονείται από βαθύ πόνο γιατί, όταν αποφάσισαν να δεχτούν τη συνάντηση, η μειοψηφούσα μοτοσικλέτα έπαθε τέτοιο σοκ που τρύπησε την εξάτμισή της μόνη της. Μετά από μερικές μέρες, νέο μήνυμα του Ζάζουλα αποκαθιστά την τάξη και επιβεβαιώνει το ραντεβού, ενώ ανεξέλεγκτες διαδόσεις μιλούν για ένα μυστηριώδες ταψί που έφτασε στο σπίτι του Ζάζουλα συνοδευόμενο από σκληρούς όρους, οι οποίοι (μετά από 2,7 δευτερόλεπτα που φάνηκαν αιώνες κτλ. κτλ.) έγιναν αποδεκτοί.

Γενική συγκίνηση στη λεξιλογική, με το συμπάθιο, συνεύρεση. Η Αλεξάνδρα αφηγείται τα του νόστου της, ο οποίος διάρκεσε ουκ ολίγα ήμαρα, όχι οι νοστιμιές στον ενικό που λέει ο Όμηρος, και για ρωτήστε και τον Οδυσσέα να σας πει. Διεκτραγωδεί πόσες ζούγκλες διάβηκε και πόσες ανακόντες, χρυσοθήρες και αποσπάσματα εκπολιτισμένου θανάτου συνάντησε. Ότι από τα σαρατόγκα τρανκ της δεν απέμεινε ούτε το τελευταίο κάππα. Ότι έφτασε εξαντλημένη σε ερημική ακτή της Καραϊβικής. Ότι είχε γίνει μακαριστή ώς και η τελευταία της ελπίδα όταν, σαν σε αντικατοπτρισμό, είδε να ανεμίζει φιλιμπουστιέρικα στον καραϊβικό ουρανό το φλάμπουρο του πειρατικού του Μπουκανιέρου. Και ότι οι θεοί δεν είναι αχάριστοι και ξέρουν να λένε ένα ευχαριστώ, όταν έχεις υποτιτλίσει με τόση στοργή τα τοτέμ τους. Αίσθηση προκαλεί το βραδινό ένδυμα της Άνεφ, χρώματος μαύρου, το οποίο αφήνει να φανούν μόνο τα μάτια, ενώ τα υπόλοιπα, _όλα_ τα υπόλοιπα, τα περιβάλλει με τη μέλαινα αχλύ του μυστηρίου. Ευμενώς σχολιάζεται και το περίτεχνο χαλάκι που σέρνει παραμάσχαλα. Όταν όμως έρχεται η ώρα της προσευχής και η Άνεφ αποσύρεται, οι λεξιλόγοι αργούν να συνειδητοποιήσουν ότι τα δυσοίωνα γρυλίσματα υπαινίσσονται τη συνάντηση του ισλαμισμού με τα πίτμπουλ και τα ροτβάιλερ, σαν να λέμε Κεραυνός Κερατέας εναντίον Μπαρτσελόνα ένα πράγμα. Αλλά η Άνεφ δεν γεννήθηκε χτες στα της θρησκείας και, ώσπου να πεις ιντσαλά, γυρίζει στο τραπέζι με αμφίεση ενζενί και εξηγεί, μέσα σε ταβανομήκεις ζητωκραυγές του εκστασιασμένου λεξιλογικού πλήθους, ότι αν ο Αλάχ δεν τη θέλει μια τότε κι αυτή δεν τον θέλει δυο, κι αν νομίζει ότι είναι φτιαγμένη από την πάστα των οσιομαρτύρων που ηδονίζονται κατασπαραζόμενοι είναι πολύ γελασμένος, κι εν πάση περιπτώσει ποτέ δεν θα δεχόταν να είναι μέλος μιας λέσχης που δεν τη δέχεται για μέλος της, και βουαλά, προσχωρεί στον δωδεκαθεϊσμό. Κάποια αργοπορία προκαλεί έκδηλη νευρικότητα σε ορισμένους λεξιλόγους, αλλά ο Νίκελ ευτυχώς αποφασίζει κάποια στιγμή να ρωτήσει το πρόγραμμα τεχνητής νοημοσύνης που είχε προλάβει να εγκαταστήσει στον απειροβάλβιδο κομπιούτορά του, και εκείνο του λέει να αφήσει τις ταρζανιές και να πάρει ένα ταξί, και να ’τον. Με μάτια βουρκωμένα από τη συγκίνηση, όσοι λεξιλόγοι είχαν να τον δουν από τότε που αποσκίρτησε απ’ τον πολιτισμό βάζουν γρήγορα-γρήγορα στο ατομικό τους πιάτο ό,τι τους αναλογεί ευλόγως από τα κοινά εδέσματα και σπεύδουν να τον προϋπαντήσουν. Όσον αφορά κάποιες ερμηνείες των διαδραματισθέντων, οι γνώμες διχάζονται, αλλά αυτά είναι γνωστά από την περίπτωση του Κακοφωνίξ και δεν εμπίπτουν στο τρέχον καζαμιακό έτος. Η ασυνήθιστα μεγάλη διάρκεια της συνάντησης (δύο εβδομάδες) δεν χαλάει την καλή διάθεση των λεξιλόγων, αφού μάλιστα η μαγαζατόρισσα τους έχει πια σαν παιδιά της και τους λέει να μη φύγουν, και πού να τρέχουν, και καλά είναι κι εκεί. Αλλά ομολογουμένως η παράταση οφείλεται περισσότερο στην ακατάσχετη, τρόπος του λέγειν, ομιλητικότητα της Συνεστραμμένης Όλιβερ, η οποία έχει προσέλθει με πηλό, καλέμια και ένα φορητό φουρνάκι για να μείνει κάτι και για τους αρχαιολόγους του μέλλοντος και να μη γίνουν κλέφτες. Η όλη διαδικασία, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της επικοινωνίας με το πνεύμα του Βέντρις μέσω του ειδικώς μετακληθέντος μέντιουμ, κρίνεται ωστόσο κάπως χρονοβόρα από τους ανυπόμονους, όσο κι αν όλοι έχουν την καλή διάθεση να βοηθήσουν την κατάσταση, και στο τέλος του δεκαπενθήμερου έχουν μάθει κάμποσα βηταγραμμικούλια. Οπλισμένος με τα διδάγματα της οικονομικής επιστήμης, ο Θέμης μάλιστα αποτολμά να αρθρώσει κάτι περί efficiency, αλλά το θανατερό βλέμμα της Συνεστραμμένης Όλιβερ του υπενθυμίζει ότι δεν μπορείς να φέρνεις και πολλές αντιρρήσεις σε κάποιον που έχει κάνει χαλύβδινα μπράτσα απ’ το πηλοφόρι.

Ο αριθμός των μελών ξαναφτάνει στα 300, κάτι που προκαλεί ελαφρά καρδιακά επεισόδια στους προληπτικούς, όσο κι αν οι αισιόδοξοι υποστηρίζουν ότι το πράγμα δεν πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται στατικά αλλά μόνο σαν μέρος μιας συνεχούς ακολουθίας, κι ότι, αν ήταν έτσι, ο Αχιλλέας ακόμα θα έτρεχε πίσω απ’ τη χελώνα (όχι της Παλάβρας, την άλλη).

*ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ*

Αίθριος ουρανός πάνω από τα πάτρια εδάφη, όσο κι αν στο Μπανγκλαντές ανθελληνικές δυνάμεις υποκινούν διαμαρτυρίες για δήθεν κοινωνικό ντάμπινγκ από την Ελλάδα. Η σοσιαλιστική κυβέρνηση καταφέρει συντριπτικά πλήγματα στη λερναία ύδρα του μισθολογικού κόστους, της κοινωνικής ασφάλισης και της φορολόγησης των πλουσίων, δημιουργεί ευνοϊκό περιβάλλον για την ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία και, με την εξαίρεση του Υπουργείου Προστασίας (ξέρουμε ποιανών), αποσύρεται σε κιβωτό ενόψει του επικείμενου επενδυτικού κατακλυσμού. Στη Λεξιλογία όμως δεν είναι όλα ανέφελα, καθώς οι πάντες συνειδητοποιούν ότι η, με το συμπάθιο, συνεύρεση του περασμένου μήνα μάλλον αναλώθηκε σε κουσκούς παρά σε κατάρτιση μπίζνες πλαν. Κάποιοι δεν θεωρούν καλό οιωνό ότι ο Δαεμάνος εγκαταλείπει το πτυχίο Οικονομικών στο τελευταίο μάθημα, που ήταν μάλιστα και το ευκολότερο («Οι απολύσεις και η μείωση των αμοιβών ως αναγκαία θυσία για την αειφόρο αύξηση της απασχόλησης και την τρισμακροπρόθεσμη βελτίωση του βιοτικού επιπέδου των εργαζομένων, όσο κι αν αυτά τα βόδια είναι αχάριστα και δεν αναγνωρίζουν ότι το κάνουμε για το καλό τους»). Κι αυτό γιατί ο δαεμανικός νους, μέσα στην άπειρη σοφία του, συλλαμβάνει ότι, αν δεν υπάρχουν γκόλντεν μπαμπάς και μαμά, τα γκόλντεν μπόιζ έχουν ήδη μετατραπεί σε μπόιζ για όλες τις δουλειές, και είναι πολύ αργά για γκολντενιές, κι ας λένε ό,τι θέλουν οι ανεξάρτητοι εξωτερικοί εμπειρογνώμονες του giveconclusionstakereport.orgio. Κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι διακρίνουν υπόγειες κινήσεις σιωπηλοπλειοψηφικών που ανασυντάσσονται για έφοδο στα γατοφιλικά ανάκτορα ανεμίζοντας το καταστατικό της Λεξιλογίας. Κάποιοι μάλιστα διατείνονται ότι αυτό όντως συνέβη, αλλά ότι η μυστηριώδης προσθήκη ενός άρθρου στο καταστατικό («Για να ασκήσει το εκλογικό του δικαίωμα, το μέλος οφείλει να αποδείξει την ύπαρξή του με προσκόμιση ένδειξης ντεσιμπελόμετρου η οποία κινείται στην περιοχή των θετικών τιμών») άφησε τη σιωπηλή πλειοψηφία βουβή (σιγά την είδηση). Μ’ αυτά και μ’ αυτά, ξεκινάει πανηγυρικά το πρώτο δευτεροπεριοδίτικο νήμα της Λεξιλογίας, που συνίσταται σε εξειδικευμένο νομικό ζήτημα. Η άκρως εμπεριστατωμένη εισήγηση του Ρογήρου δεν φαίνεται να αφήνει περιθώρια για οποιαδήποτε αμφισβήτηση. Όμως ο Δαεμάνος παρατηρεί ότι μένει μεν έκθαμβος από την εμβρίθεια του εκλεκτού συναδέλφου του, και ασφαλώς δεν χωρεί άλλη ερμηνεία της πρώτης περίπτωσης του δεύτερου στοιχείου της τρίτης παραγράφου του τέταρτου άρθρου, και βεβαιότατα ο νομικός συλλογισμός είναι αψεγάδιαστος, αλλά τολμάει να επισημάνει ότι, αναμφίβολα λόγω φόρτου εργασίας, ο διαπρεπής συνάδελφος παρέλειψε να αναφερθεί στην πρόβλεψη του πέμπτου στοιχείου του έκτου άρθρου, κτλ. κτλ., η οποία, σε συνδυασμό με τη νομολογία του κατσικοδικείου των Σφακίων όπως προκύπτει από τις αποφάσεις αριθ., κτλ. κτλ., μας αναγκάζει να προβούμε όχι σε συσταλτική αλλά σε διασταλτική ερμηνεία του άρθρου, κτλ. κτλ. Τα παχιά στρώματα μεϊκάπ του γραπτού φορουμικού λόγου αδυνατούν να κρύψουν κάποια πνιχτά γελάκια νομικώς καταπιεσμένων ψυχών, αλλά η Δανάη παρεμβαίνει αποφασιστικά και αποκαθιστά την τάξη, λέγοντας του Θέμη ότι δεν είναι εμφανίσιμος και να μη μιλάει. Η Συνεστραμμένη Όλιβερ στέλνει σχόλιο στην ομηρική προκαλώντας ρίγη συγκίνησης. Σε κάποιες γωνιές του φόρουμ γίνονται αντιληπτές η Αόρατη Μελάνη και η Παλάβρα. Η Αλεξάνδρα συνεχίζει από εκεί που είχε σταματήσει. Στον Νίκελ έχει επιβληθεί απαγόρευση απόπλου και ελπίζεται ότι η πληθωρική παραγωγικότητά του θα παραμείνει αδιατάρακτη. Η λεξιλογική ζωή φαίνεται να έχει μπει σε καλό δρόμο.

Ο αριθμός των μελών της Λεξιλογίας σκαρφαλώνει ραγδαία στα 6.666, αλλά μην το πείτε σε κανέναν, αφού μετά από σκοτεινή παρέμβαση των αδμινιστρατομοδερατόρων τα επίσημα στοιχεία δείχνουν 6.565, γιατί με αυτή την Άνεφ --όσο κι αν προσφάτως ενστερνίστηκε τον πανθεϊστικό ανιμισμό ύστερα από ένα φευγαλέο πέρασμα από τον βογομιλισμό-- φύλα τα ρούχα σου να έχεις τα μισά.

*ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ*

Ούριος άνεμος φουσκώνει τα πανιά της Λεξιλογίας. Ο Ρογήρος ανακοινώνει ότι σύντομα θα γίνει πατέρας οχτάδυμων. Εκτός εαυτού από τη χαρά του, συμμετέχει στη συζήτηση για τη μετάφραση ενός στρυφνότατου όρου και είναι ο μόνος που προτείνει μονολεκτική απόδοση _[εντάξει, λέμε και καμιά υπερβολή για να νοστιμίσει ο Καζαμίας]_. Ο Δόκτορας, με το βαθυστόχαστο βλέμμα του προσηλωμένο στη διαχρονικότητα, εμπνέεται το θέμα του ένατου ντοκτορά του για την πρόταση που σχεδιάζει να στείλει στο πανεπιστήμιο του Yessex : «Change and Stability through Time: Short-Term Fluctuations and Secular Smoothing Out in Population Tendencies». Ο Δαεμάνος κυκλοφορεί με λιμουζίνα και ουκρανέζα σοφερίνα και τα περνάει φίνα σε Αθήνα και Ραφήνα παρέα με μια μπαλαρίνα που τη λένε Νίνα (Backspace ! BACKSPACE !!! ). [σύντομη διαφημιστική σελίδα] ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... [/περάτωση του γύρου της Γης από τη σύντομη διαφημιστική σελίδα, η οποία θα επιθυμούσε με την ευκαιρία αυτή να εκφράσει τις θερμές ευχαριστίες της στον Φιλέας Φογκ για την αμέριστη συμπαράστασή του στις δύσκολες στιγμές]. Ο Δαεμάνος κυκλοφορεί με λιμουζίνα και σοφέρ, μετά την κεραυνοβόλα επιτυχία του βιβλίου του «Πώς να νικήσετε την ηττοπάθεια», την αποκλειστικότητα του οποίου για το εξωελλαδικό τμήμα του γαλαξία μας χρυσοπλήρωσε ο αμερικανικός οίκος ΜακΜίλιον. Η Αλεξάνδρα είναι πάλι ακμαία, αφού κάθε βράδυ κοιμάται σαν πουλάκι και βλέπει γλυκά όνειρα με σωστούς υπότιτλους. Ο Κώστας επιστρέφει καινούργιος από τη θεραπεία αποτοξίνωσης από τη νικοτίνη. Συναντιέται μυστικά με την Παλάβρα και συνομολογούν ενόρκως ότι θα κόψουν το τσιγάρο. Αναγεννημένη, η Παλάβρα εγκαταλείπει στην αβατάρα της τη χελώνα και υιοθετεί το μπιπ-μπιπ. Γενικός εκστασιασμός, αν εξαιρέσουμε τον Κόμη που μουρμουρίζει κάτι περί Παβλάρα ( ... ;;; ). Η Συνεστραμμένη Όλιβερ περιορίζει τους καφέδες σε δώδεκα την ημέρα και καταδέχεται πια να μιλάει στην ελληνιστική κοινή, δημιουργώντας ελπιδοφόρες γέφυρες επικοινωνίας με τους υπόλοιπους λεξιλόγους. Η Άνεφ δηλώνει ότι βαρέθηκε τις θρησκείες των άλλων και ιδρύει τη Σέκτα των Σεκταριστών με τεράστια επιτυχία. Το γατί του Ζάζουλα κινείται με αστραπιαία ταχύτητα ανάμεσα σε κάμψεις, μονόζυγο, διάδρομο, ποδήλατο, βαράκια και τζόκινγκ, ένα θέαμα που μπροστά του η Κρύσταλ μεταλλάσσεται σε Πιετά. Υπακούοντας όμως στα κελεύσματα της Realpolitik, η Κρύσταλ επιστρέφει –-σιωπηλά-– στις αγκάλες του δημοκρατικού συγκεντρωτισμού. Ο Μπουκανιέρος αράζει το πειρατικό στο Πέραμα και μπαινοβγαίνει εντατικά στη Λεξιλογία. Αρχίζει μάλιστα να συναγωνίζεται σε αριθμό ποστ τον Θέμη, ο οποίος, έχοντας εισπράξει μομφές για ατεκμηρίωτες μεταφραστικές προτάσεις και άνοστα αστεία, έχει σιγήσει, και μόνο πού και πού στέλνει καμιά παραπονιάρικη μαντινάδα, αν και ομολογουμένως σε σωστό ιαμβικό δεκαπεντασύλλαβο. Η Αόρατη Μελάνη διαβάζει το βιβλίο του Δαεμάνου και αποφασίζει να αλλάξει το χρηστώνυμό της σε Ορατή Μελάνη. Ο Εάριον γίνεται ενίοτε αντιληπτός εκτός βιβλιοθηκών, ενώ ο Αζιμούθιος δεν αφιερώνει πια τις ελεύθερες ώρες του στα κρασοπουλιά, αλλά καταγίνεται με τη μετάφραση του δίσκου της Φαιστού στο κυπριακό συλλαβάριο. Ο Μαρίνος εγκαταλείπει τις θαλάσσιες καταδύσεις και ανακαινίζει το σπίτι του με ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στους απαστράπτοντες νιπτήρες, γιατί αλλιώς είναι γρουσουζιά, όπως χαρακτηριστικά λέει. Ο Σαράντ προαναγγέλλει την επικείμενη έκδοση έντεκα βιβλίων, ενώ η τεράστια επιτυχία του μπλογκ του οδηγεί στην καθιέρωση της επίσκεψης κατόπιν ραντεβού. Ο Νίκελ τελειοποιεί το επαναστατικό τσιπ νικελίου και πολιορκείται ασφυκτικά από τους ιθύνοντες των πολυεθνικών της πληροφορικής, χωρίς να εξαιρείται εκείνος που τον λένε Γκέιτς. Μπιλ Γκέιτς.

Το πλήθος των μελών της Λεξιλογίας σπάει όλα τα ρεκόρ και η μπίλια κάθεται, στρογγυλά και παστρικά, στον αριθμό των 10.000 (9.992 εγγεγραμμένα μέλη και 8 προεγγραφές). Ο Νίκελ όμως αποκρούει σθεναρά την πρόταση μετονομασίας της Λεξιλογίας σε Μυριολογία, αντιτείνοντας αγέρωχα: «Εις εμοί μύριοι αν άριστος η. Και μη μου πολυκολλάτε, γιατί το έχω κρατήσει εκείνο το χωραφάκι στο Μάτσου Πίτσου».

Και του χρόνου με υγεία!

_[Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να βελτιώσει το προφίλ του στον Καζαμία του 2012 μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου ή να κάνει απευθείας έμβασμα στον τραπεζικό μου λογαριασμό.]_


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2010)

Themis said:


> Και μη μου πολυκολλάτε, γιατί το έχω κρατήσει εκείνο το χωραφάκι στο Μάτσου Πίτσου.



Η θέα από το χωραφάκι στο Ματσουπίτσου (κανονικά «Μάτσου Πίκτσου»).


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2010)

Εγώ θα ήθελα παρακαλώ στον Καζαμία του 2012 να έχω ένα μικρό, σεμνό, διακριτικό ρολάκι, κατά προτίμηση κάτι τέτοιο, αν και θα προτιμούσα να διαφαίνεται η πνευματικότητα και οι χαμηλοί τόνοι του χαρακτήρα μου.

Μετά την εξέταση των αρχικών χειρογράφων και αφού αυτά εγκριθούν από τον Παβλάρα, θα μεταφερθούν σε ικανές ποσότητες στο λογαριασμό του Θέμη τα κάτωθι εμβάσματα (γιατί δε βλέπω το Ζάζουλα να αφήνει τα ποπκόρν):


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 7, 2010)

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!! Θέμη είσαι απίστευτος!! Σου υπόσχομαι ότι, είτε στην αττική, είτε στην ομηρική, είτε στη γραμμική, θα απαθανατίζω τα ρητά σου!! :) :) :)
Αρχίζω από τώρα την προπόνηση: λέλυκα-λέλυκας-λέλυκε!   

Edit: πωπω, Παλ Αυρίτσα, μην μας το κάνεις αυτό, δεν θα μπαίνουμε στο τζιν μας σε λίγο!!


----------



## Themis (Dec 7, 2010)

Παλάβρα, πιο αδιάσειστα, ακατάρριπτα, ακλόνητα και ακαταμάχητα επιχειρήματα από τα δικά σου είναι δύσκολο να φανταστεί ο νους του ανθρώπου. Αλλά για ξανασκέψου το λίγο. Να σε αφήσω λυτή ολόκληρο δωδεκάμηνο; Δεν θα μας δέσουν; Θα προλάβουμε να φυγαδευτούμε μέχρι το χωραφάκι του Νίκελ; Εδώ που τα λέμε μεταξύ μας, δεν είναι και τόσο τυχαίο που πέρασες το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του 2011 μέσα σε καβούκι. Έχει και η αυτοθυσία τα όριά της.

oliver_twisted, αφού δεν με κυνήγησες ούτε εσύ, τη γλύτωσα για φέτος.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2010)

oliver_twisted said:


> Edit: πωπω, Παλ Αυρίτσα, μην μας το κάνεις αυτό, δεν θα μπαίνουμε στο τζιν μας σε λίγο!!


Εγώ δεν μπαίνω από τώρα, είπα να σας παρασύρω στο δρόμο τση καταστροφής. Ωστόσο, μην ανησυχείτε: μέχρι να πάμε να βρούμε τον Νίκελ με τα πόδια, όλο και κάποια θερμίδα θα καεί...


----------

